# Comados dejaron de funcionar...ayuda

## porfiao

Hola a todos. tengo el siguiente problema: 

sin motivo a aparente los comandos en linux dejaron de funcionar, es decir, por ejemplo:

tux ~ # reboot 

-bash: /sbin/reboot: Input/output error

tux ~ # fdisk -l

-bash: /sbin/fdisk: Input/output error

tux ~ # df -l   

-bash: /bin/df: Input/output error

cualquier ayuda sirve... gracias.

----------

## sefirotsama

Haz como root revdep-rebuild

Si no se soluciona vuelve a postear y esxplica que son las ultimas cosas que hicistes en tu sistema.

----------

## i92guboj

Puede haber varias causas probables. Pero si esos comando básicos no funcionan, portage tampoco lo hará, ni revdep-rebuild.

Yo, desmontaría AHORA MISMO el disco duro por completo. Arranca desde un livecd y si tienes algo importante en el disco duro cópia las particiones relevantes a cualquier otra parte con dd (no lo montes, y, si lo haces, móntalo con mount -or, solo lectura). Luego pásale un fsck, porque por la pinta del error, hay algo chungo en el disco.

----------

## porfiao

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Haz como root revdep-rebuild
> 
> Si no se soluciona vuelve a postear y explica que son las ultimas cosas que hiciste en tu sistema.

 

.. gracias por responder. pero en comando revdep-rebuild al hacer enter paso lo siguiente: 

tux ~ # revdep-rebuild

-bash: revdep-rebuild: command not found

.. no se por que no funciona.. la cosa es que reinicie el PC manualmente, y se soluciono el problema(extraño).

lo que hice antes de que fallara fue lo siguiente:

estoy intentando configurar un servidor FTP(proftpd), el cual no he podido configurar por distintas razones. lo único que he intentado a sido modificar el archivo /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf, luego reinicio el servicio para ver que este todo bien. /etc/init.d/proftpd restart...[enter]. eso seria

----------

## i92guboj

 *porfiao wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .. no se por que no funciona.. la cosa es que reinicie el PC manualmente, y se soluciono el problema(extraño).
> 
> lo que hice antes de que fallara fue lo siguiente:
> ...

 

Si estuviera en tu lugar, haría lo que describo en el post de antes de todas formas. Ese tipo de fallo no tiene nada que ver con tu servidor ftp, y normalmente, a no ser que haya pasado por arte de magia, significa que problemas gordos se avecinan. Si es un simple fallo en el sistema de archivos y no se arregla podría corromper poco a poco tu sistema de archivos completo. Si es un fallo de hardware (emerge smartmontools y usa smartctl para correr algunos tests), significa que es tiempo de pasar todos los datos a un nuevo disco duro antes de que ocurra la catástrofe definitiva.

En cualquier caso, ignorar ese tipo de fallos nunca es buena idea.

----------

## Soul Lost

Podria interesarte fsck y sus variantes para los diferentes sistemas de archivos (fsck.ext3, fsck.reiserfs, etc), eso si se ha corrompido el sistema de archivos por algún motivo raro o algún corto de luz. Además también te recomenadria hacer un backup y tratar de solventar con reinstalando el stage con el que instalaste.

Si es cuestión del hardware (como ya te han dicho, en especial del hd) deberias considerar hacerle un par de pruebas y comprobar que está en buen estado.

----------

## sefirotsama

Sin duda alguna lo que te ha dicho 6thpink es lo mejor que puedes hacer.

Incluso estando aparentemente solucionado. El revdep-rebuild está en el gentoolkit y es muy útil sin duda cuando se corrompen ciertas cosas pero la verdad no con esos comandos básicos.

Vale la pena asegurarse que esta todo en orden.

Me surge una duda, aprovechando el hilo. EL Scandisk de Windows, en linux tiene un equivalente?

fcsk se puede aplicar a fat32?

----------

## Soul Lost

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> 
> 
> fcsk se puede aplicar a fat32?

 

Al parecer se, notar que yo nunca lo he probado (ni scandisk y fsck para fat32  :Razz: )

man fsck.vfat

Aparte, te puede ser útil también: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Reparacion_Avanzada_De_FAT

----------

